# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Μετατραυματικού Στρες >  Αγχώνομαι ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ!

## Elina

Καλησπέρα σας,
Το ότι αγχώνομαι συνέχεια μπορεί να σημαίνει κάτι πιο σοβαρό όπως διαταραχή στρες; Δηλαδή αγχώνομαι ακόμα και τώρα που γράφω για τις απαντήσεις που θα λάβω.

----------


## Dimitrios85

> Καλησπέρα σας,
> Το ότι αγχώνομαι συνέχεια μπορεί να σημαίνει κάτι πιο σοβαρό όπως διαταραχή στρες; Δηλαδή αγχώνομαι ακόμα και τώρα που γράφω για τις απαντήσεις που θα λάβω.


Καλησπέρα, έχει συμβεί κάτι τον τελευταίο καιρό στη ζωή σου για να σε αγχώνει η ήσουν πάντοτε αγχώδης σαν άνθρωπος? 

Πολλοί άνθρωποι είναι αγχώδεις, δεν πάει να πει κάτι αυτό.

----------


## serios

Τα επιπεδα του αγχους πολλες φορες συνδεονται με την αυτοεκτιμηση μας κ αυτοπεποιθηση.
Ειναι μαθημενη συνηθεια ανεπαρκειας κ αδυναμιας να ανταπεξελθουμε.

Αν δεν συμβαινει κατι τετοιο ισως υπεστηκες καποιο τραυματικο γεγονος στη ζωη σου.

----------


## Elina

Όχι, δεν έχει συμβεί κάτι τον τελευταίο καιρό και ούτε γενικότερα. Είμαι αγχώδης σαν άνθρωπος όμως. Κι αυτό με επηρεάζει ακόμα και στα πιο απλά πράγματα, όπως π.χ. αγχώνομαι αν δε ποτίσω το γλαστράκι μου.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αυτο συνεβει και σε μενα παλιοτερα οταν δεν ειχα συνηθισει τους ανθρωπους διπλα μου οταν τους πλησιαζα χτυπαγε η καρδια μου σαν ταμπουρλο.

----------


## Elina

Α μπραβο ρε συ Αλεξανδρε, κάτι τέτοιο παθαίνω και γω, αλλά όχι μόνο γι αυτό. Μπορεί να το παθαίνω και όταν πηγαίνω στο φούρνο για ψωμι

----------

